# Link ueber ganze Seite / keine Automatische Weiterleitung



## Bolle (15. Januar 2003)

Hallo Leute,

hoffe ihr koennt mir helfen.
Ich habe eine Startseite und moechte sobald der User irgendwo auf der Seite mit der linken Maustaste drueckt der Link zu einer anderen naechsten Seite passiert. Bis jetzt habe ich nur auf die Bilder einen Link gesetzt, geht das Linksetzen auch auf einen ganzen Bereich?

THX
Bolle


----------



## Gumbo (15. Januar 2003)

Du könntest es mit:

  <BODY onclick="location.href='seite2.htm'">

versuchen.


----------



## Bolle (15. Januar 2003)

Hatte bei selfhtml gesucht aber leider nichts gefunden werde das mal ausprobieren!

Danke!!
Bolle


----------



## Bolle (16. Januar 2003)

hmm das hat irgendwie nicht geklappt.... weiß jemand etwas???

Bolle


----------



## ronin (16. Januar 2003)

Versuch es mal mit einem transparenden Gif über die ganze Fläche


```
<div style="width:100%;height:100%;z-index:1">
  <a href="index2.html"><img src="transparent.gif" border="0" width="100%" height="100%"></a>
</div>
```


So sieht man den normalen Inhalt, aber wenn jemand klickt, ist ja noch der div-tag mit dem Gif über die ganze Seite. Das Teil sieht man nicht, aber es es ist klickbar.


Grüße, Ronin


----------



## Bolle (16. Januar 2003)

das wär noch ne Idee!

Werd ich ausprobieren..

THX


----------



## Adam Wille (16. Januar 2003)

Sp prozentuale Größenangaben in Stylesheets interpretiert der Netscape Navigator afaik nicht wirklich...

Mit JavaScript ist auf jeden Fall was machbar, wie Gumbo schon sagte - seine Variante mit dem _onClick_-Handler für das <body>-Element des Dokumentes sollte eigentlich in jedem Browser klappen, wenn in diesem denn JavaScript, bzw. active scripting, aktiviert ist *und* wenn der implementierte Handler noch etwas angeändert wird:

```
<BODY onclick="window.location='seite2.htm'">
```
Auch möglich wäre ein kleiner Abschnitt im <head>-Teil des Dokumentes, in den du folgendes JavaScript setzt:

```
<script type="text/javascript" language="JavaScript">
<!--

window.onclick = function() {
    window.location = "seite2.html";
}

//-->
</script>
```
Wobei ich Gumbo's Variante da vorziehen würde; funktionabel sollten aber trotzdem beide sein!

Müsstest dann eben bloß noch hoffen, dass JavaScripts vom Browser in seiner derzeitigen Konfiguration unter User XY ausgeführt werden. 

hth & schönen Abend noch,
Geist


----------

